# Does your BF/Husband/So ride??



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

HI ladies, 

As I'm sure you're all WELL aware of, us guys would like to love our S.O.'s ride w/ us. But it seems for the majority of us, our S.O.'s don't. They "try it" and find they have no interest in it. No, this isn't a "how can I get my GF to ride" thread. I know better than to ask that question here. 

Yesterday I went riding up at Gambrils and met up w/ a group of people that I ended up riding w/ A nice bunch. 3 guys and 2 gals. During one of our breaks, we were all discussing scars and such. I must say these gals really impresses me by showing off their various chainring scars. They actually liked them. :yesnod: Not many women I know brag about their scars!:thumbsup: Anyhow, one of them mentioned on how her B.F. just didn't get mountain biking. All the work, crashing, scaring, etc. I had assumed she was w/ one of the guys in the group. My bad.  Either way, that got me thinking, as I stated before, you hear alot of guys make the "GF doesn't get it" statement. How many of you ladies ride where you S.O. doesn't "get it"? I mean you go riding and he stays home or whatever.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

My most recent SO wasn't into biking. Wasn't in to much of any type of physical activity... at all. He nagged me about how much I rode! Ugh. Needless to say, I felt a great deal of relief when things were over.  

Much more time for the bike(s) now!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I met my boyfriend through biking. I was a newbie, with a new bike, no idea what on earth I was doing. I'd bring my bike in for this or that, or ask some goofy question, and he always had the patience of a saint (he was a mechanice at the LBS). Then one day he convinced me to go clipless, and after watching me biff it twice in the parking lot, asked me out to a movie. We've been on each other like glue since then, that was six months ago, but I've known him for a year prior, through the bike shop. He has since opened his _OWN_ bike shop, I'm so proud of him. 

I had the mtn bike, I'd tag along with him on some road rides with it. We did some trail riding as well, then he gave me a new road bike, a Giant OCR C3, which has been perfect for me. Totally perfect. That guy lives to ride, he lives and breathes bikes. He competed for years with the BMX bikes and the XC stuff, and has a house full of medals and trophies. He's toured across Nevada, and some day we have high hopes of spending a couple of months in Italy, touring. And we both ADORE playing in the dirt.. we did a nice 16 mile ride on some awesome singletrack trails this morning.

So he's a great motivator. Whether it's an 80 mile road ride or a lovely romp in the dirt, he's always encouraging and positive. I keep riding, and I keep getting better. I have endurance now and am slowly getting better with things in general. It's been a huge learning process for me, I knew NOTHING about bikes this time last year. And this time last year, I was also nearly 60 pounds heavier. Now I am at my ideal weight (first time in my life!), and I'm so happy. The more I ride, the more I want to ride. I ride nearly daily now, alternating road and mtn. He can't ride as often because he puts in such long hours at the shop, though he does try to get a ride in before work, or commute to town on his bike when he has time.

And it's all because I bought a bike.


----------



## TerraNik (Oct 11, 2006)

My bf rides. He has ridden mtn bikes since he was a little kid. When I met him though he had stopped riding because he was a student and his old GT had pretty much died and didn't have the money to replace it. I had always been exposed to riding - but had not ever done much off-road riding - I just tended to do jumps and tricks around my street/park. 

After I started dating my boyfriend we both decided to get new bikes and since then I have been absolutely obsessed with off-road riding and I sometimes feel that I am the driving force in terms of our riding!!! Normally it's the other way around with the guy being absolutely engrosed in riding dragging the girl along, but no, it's me!! 

My bf's great though - he has a LOT more experience than I do, and so recognises that and is TRYING to help me with my riding... Unfortanately though he is one of those guys that just does stuff naturally and finds it really hard to describe how he does it to someone else!!


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

My hubby rides, but only if we go together. He would never go on his own. It is still fun though.


----------



## ellie mae (Mar 9, 2006)

I wish he did, but it's just not his thing. This summer we tried to hang out together more, did a bunch of scrambles in the local mountains together, but I really missed my bike. So, this fall, I headed to CO and UT with some friends for a couple of weeks on the bike -- it was great! It is hard to spend free time apart, and to take separate trips sometimes, but it's all part of the give and take of the relationship. And, he's supportive -- I always get some king of bike-related gift on bdays and Xmas and he doesn't give me a hard time when I want to ride.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Before I die, it would be nice to experience a relationship with a biker. None of my boyfriends were truly interested, at least not beyond going around the park or trying it just to humor me.

The last guy I dated was athletic, great shape, strong like bull.....but wouldn't even try biking. "I know how to _ride a bike_," he once said dismissively. :skep: :madmax: Ah well, he was wrong for me in so many ways.


----------



## bikerchic (Jan 17, 2004)

My hubby and I ride together he just recently bought a bike so we could. It's been a lot of fun I really enjoy having this interest with him. 

I ride more now and he gets jealous when I can ride during the week while he's working. Before it was no big deal to him he was just glad I had something fun I liked to do, now he comes home from work telling me all about a great area we need to ride next.

The only disadvantages is Saturday and Sunday's aren't for sleeping in anymore, sigh.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

Christine said:


> Before I die, it would be nice to experience a relationship with a biker. None of my boyfriends were truly interested, at least not beyond going around the park or trying it just to humor me.


A-men to that sista! :thumbsup:

i've had SOs that give me crap about my bike 'addiction' and how much money i spend on it...talk about a deal breaker! :nono:


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*BF MUST ride!*

My BF started riding about a month before I met him. Good thing, otherwise I would NOT have been interested in him. Prior to that, I had too many boyfriends who didn't ride and that one difference made for some serious incompatibility. Riding is a very importtant aspect of my life and I cannot envision being with someone who didn't mountain bike. I was happier being ALONE than being with a guy who didn't ride.


----------



## maggie (Apr 26, 2004)

reluctantly.... he doesn't really get the same joy out of it that I do, and he's got LOTS of rules about not riding after it's rained, or when it's getting dark, or when it IS dark! 

I borrow my friends BF who will ride with my ANYWHERE, ANYTIME ~grin

I wish he enjoyed it more, but ~shrugging, what are ya gonna do.


----------



## ima_bleeder (Aug 25, 2006)

After a messy end to a relationship with a cyclist, I swore I'd never again date one. Never say never. Now I'm married to a guy who's more passionate about biking than the first guy ever was. And although I road biked with guy #1, I never really had a passion for it. 

LOML introduced me to mountain biking, and that's something I can really get into. But as much as I love it, I'll never be as passionate about it as he is. Or have as much time for it. He's LBS guy, and pretty much lives on all things bicycling.


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Yep. Every day. We usually go for a quickie in the morning with the dogs, and then do our own ride in the afternoon after work. We met through a biking friend when I had only been riding about 5 months. He was so patient, and never made me feel bad for being unskilled and slow. He still is patient, and Im sure that is a huge reason I still love biking, and miss him when we can't go together.


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

Nah, my hubbie has absolutely no interest. He says he doesn't want a sore bum! I ask him every now and then to try again, but no nibbles. It's hard, because I love MTBing so much, but he's really great at letting me go ride, and driving support, or cooking us breakfast when we get back. I'm married to a saint!


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

Wish I could say my SO was into riding and even snowboarding. She can't even see past the clothes. Her typical though is "why would anyone want to wear that and enjoy getting muddy". I guess she will never understand, explains a lot i guess. I would be down to ride with a woman anyday and give/take riding tips/advise.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

dHarriet said:


> i've had SOs that give me crap about my bike 'addiction' and how much money i spend on it...talk about a deal breaker! :nono:


My ex was an avid fisherman. After being drug to a boat/sport/travel show and seeing just how pricey a decent bass boat was... He was informed that he had *NO* right to comment on my bike-related purchases. Though I was a bit envious of all those purdy sparkly paintjobs... I need a sparkly bike!


----------



## maggie (Apr 26, 2004)

FirstStateCamber said:


> Wish I could say my SO was into riding and even snowboarding. She can't even see past the clothes. Her typical though is "why would anyone want to wear that and enjoy getting muddy". I guess she will never understand, explains a lot i guess. I would be down to ride with a woman anyday and give/take riding tips/advise.


lol reminds me of me trying to get one of my girl friends to come on a day trip skiing with us. She was appalled at the idea of meeting me at 5:30 am. Said she'd have to get up at 3 am to get ready. I personally didn't understand that concept as I roll out of bed at 5, make a cup of tea, throw my stuff in the car and drive to the 2 hours to the mountain.

and talking about muddy.... it's HARD to see the mud at night while mtbike riding. I came home last night COVERED!!!

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I am a guy, but I found this thread interesting. I have been riding for some time now, and I have only seen one woman who was aggressively riding a single-track in person. And I'll tell you what, when I saw her I instantly was amazed, and I think I fell in love right there. :blush: Then she was gone, never to be seen again! 

Seriously though, it is awesome to see the women out there holding it down. If anyone is out in the Virginia/DC area and want to ride let me know. Somewhere on this thread someone wrote about Gambril?? There is a Gambril State park by Frederick MD, is that the one?? 

Awesome, you ladies keep it up and I hope to see you on the trails.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> Somewhere on this thread someone wrote about Gambril?? There is a Gambril State park by Frederick MD, is that the one??


Up, that's the one and I had mentioned it at the start of the post. If you want to hook up for a ride there, PM me. I might be up for it Sunday. Hurt my back yesterday so I'm taking it easy for a couple and don't think bouncing around on the rocks will help it any.


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

maggie said:


> lol reminds me of me trying to get one of my girl friends to come on a day trip skiing with us. She was appalled at the idea of meeting me at 5:30 am. Said she'd have to get up at 3 am to get ready. I personally didn't understand that concept as I roll out of bed at 5, make a cup of tea, throw my stuff in the car and drive to the 2 hours to the mountain.
> 
> and talking about muddy.... it's HARD to see the mud at night while mtbike riding. I came home last night COVERED!!!
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess.


Yeah, Dont get me wrong I like my wife all dolled up but in the end I wish she wouldn't be such a lazy ass and get out and hit the trails or slopes. 
Hell we have a group of friends that board every winter and shes the odd one out. 
Although few and far between, catching a woman rider on the trail is the best, especially if she can tear it up!


----------



## rocknrollgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

*yep*

My DH and I ride, train and race together. It is really awesome. We push each other, support each other, and team up together for some events. We are both equally competitive, so that works out nicely. He is in charge of bike mechanic duty, I am on planning and nutritional support.

I just got a new Racer X, and he helped me pick out every component, and spent hours shopping online for the bext deals for me.

Ya know what...he is just a great guy!!! Not bad after 19 years of marrige.

The other riders in our group are all guys at the moment. They are a really great bunch. A fast bunch, but really great. I am pretty lucky..........

Ruth


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

crashedandburned said:


> How many of you ladies ride where you S.O. doesn't "get it"? I mean you go riding and he stays home or whatever.


My ex-SO didn't ride, but he "got it" due to years of being a "hair boater". I'm not sure I'd want a relationship with another biker...but then I'm not really in a datin' mood right now. rft:

Other comments:



Pugdawg1 said:


> Then one day he convinced me to go clipless, and after watching me biff it twice in the parking lot, asked me out to a movie.


That is some romantic sh1t right there. Warms the cockles of my little black heart.

And congrats on the weight loss! 



rocknrollbarbie said:


> We usually go for a quickie in the morning with the dogs, and then do our own ride in the afternoon after work.


:yikes:



FirstStateCamber said:


> Yeah, Dont get me wrong I like my wife all dolled up but in the end I wish she wouldn't be such a lazy ass and get out and hit the trails or slopes.


Does your wife know you talk about her like this on the internet?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> As I'm sure you're all WELL aware of, us guys would like to love our S.O.'s ride w/ us. But it seems for the majority of us, our S.O.'s don't. They "try it" and find they have no interest in it. No, this isn't a "how can I get my GF to ride" thread. I know better than to ask that question here.
> 
> Yesterday I went riding up at Gambrils and met up w/ a group of people that I ended up riding w/ A nice bunch. 3 guys and 2 gals. During one of our breaks, we were all discussing scars and such. I must say these gals really impresses me by showing off their various chainring scars. They actually liked them. :yesnod: Not many women I know brag about their scars!:thumbsup: Anyhow, one of them mentioned on how her B.F. just didn't get mountain biking. All the work, crashing, scaring, etc. I had assumed she was w/ one of the guys in the group. My bad.  Either way, that got me thinking, as I stated before, you hear alot of guys make the "GF doesn't get it" statement. How many of you ladies ride where you S.O. doesn't "get it"? I mean you go riding and he stays home or whatever.


i brag about my scars. what's more, i even post them on mtbr from time to time. 

currently i have no SO. however, i have not dated someone who did not ride since i started riding. the truth is, i'm a sucker for shaved legs. 

rt


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

*you betcha!*

wouldn't have it any other way either! he's been riding for quite some time, used to race bmx and xc. definately one of my most favorite people to ride with. extremely patient with me but pushes me at the same time. i've been riding stuff lately that i hadn't been able to in the past and it feels awesome!

btw-scars add character!! theres a great story behind each one. i laugh when i see mine and remember how i got them. i loved my chain ring scar. i was bummed when it faded.......


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i brag about my scars. what's more, i even post them on mtbr from time to time.


Yes, I seem to remember you posting some impressive ones from time to time. :thumbsup:



*rt* said:


> i'm a sucker for shaved legs.


Darn, dang, shoot! Mine are all hairy so I guess that puts me out of the running.  :lol:


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

I always find it funny that i would get raves from women about my shaved legs. Any other guys get attention from it?


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

What EEEzzzz theeeesss "Husband" or theess "Boyfriend" of which you speak????

Deeeezz are foreign words ------ Splain me.


----------



## riseagainst (Oct 26, 2006)

Shaved legs can look damn good on a guy if he's got really cut legs from years of riding . . .sometimes they don't FEEL so great though if it's been a day or more since they've shaved. but yeah, when I see a roadie out there with hairy legs it just looks wrong to me. doesn't fit in with the whole spandex look 

the guy I'm dating now thinks the biking is awesome and is coming to my next race with me for the weekend to check it out. As long as the guy thinks it's cool and will watch the Earthed, NWD, etc. movies with me I'm loving it. 

the last guy I dated didn't get it at all and even called it "boring". that was the end of that.


----------



## caligurl (Aug 8, 2005)

yes.... hubby had ridden for years! he actually tried to talk me into it (road riding) at times.... but i resisted.... no interest! then when i hurt my toe (dropped a wine bottle on it) i got into road riding..... i'm prissy!

then when we starting getting LOTS of rain that trashed the roads.... we went MTB shopping.... we both got our MTBs the same day.... it's a lot of fun but we don't go often enough... we're both starting to get into it more....


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

rocknrollgirl said:


> My DH and I ride, train and race together. It is really awesome. We push each other, support each other, and team up together for some events. We are both equally competitive, so that works out nicely. He is in charge of bike mechanic duty, I am on planning and nutritional support.
> 
> The other riders in our group are all guys at the moment. They are a really great bunch. A fast bunch, but really great. I am pretty lucky..........
> 
> Ruth


I'm about the same. My husband and I race DH together, (and ride motos and ski together). I try to do all my own bike maintenance, but he's been riding a good decade longer than I have, so I haven't mastered all the little things and let him do the stuff that would be expensive to mess up...

I feel the same way with being the only girl a lot of the time. We were just on a Moab trip and it didn't even occur to me until the second day that I was the only girl in a big group.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

*of course she does!*

There is something about Mary,,,, I know the relationship is new, and I may give her a few enhancments,,,, like Jucy 7's but she does ride like a dream!


----------



## telegirl (Sep 26, 2006)

*Wicked Lucky*

BikeHubby LOVES mountain biking, road riding, and we just bought cyclocross bikes and are going to get into cyclocross racing.

When we first met, he asked if I knew how to ride, so I showed him my Giant road bike, he looked at the clipless pedals and said "do you REALLY know how to use those?" After I finished rolling my eyes, he asked "do you really have shoes for those?" I wasn't sure that I wanted to continue THIS relationship, but after meeting all the SOs/GFs of his friends, who HATE the bike/ski addiction and who REALLY hated the fact that I am soooo the bike/ski addict, I guess I can understand his reaction and disbelief!

We never argue about spending money on skiing or biking - I figure that you need to do it while you can!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

nice 'stache


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I bought my then girlfriend...*

a Giant Boulder back in 2000 to see if she would like mtbking. I was a newbie myself, but I was hooked already. She's the type of girl that love's the outdoors and a challenge, so she stuck with it. The better she got, the better bike I got her. She went from the Boulder to a Universal Cycles "zero flux" steel hardtail. I Spec'ed the bike myself and she really enjoyed riding it. By now she was as fast/faster than some of my friends and really enjoying riding. The opportunity to pick up a Gary Fisher Sugar 1 presented itself and I jumped at the chance and got it for her. 
She's very happy with the bike and we have now been married/riding together for 6 yrs in Dec. For some reason she will not go out alone or with other people, just me. I on the other hand go out on night ride's alone, day ride's alone and will ride with just about anybody. I must admit when I see a woman that is out riding alone that she is instantly sexy in my book. A woman that is into any type of sport solely because she like's it is a beautiful, sexy woman, period. My wife played D1 volleyball in college, and now does on and off-road sprint triathlon's. Her next goal is Olympic distance. I love it and I love seeing any woman out there doing their thing  . Keep making it happen Ladie's :thumbsup: !.


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

I met my boyfriend mountain biking. We were riding buddies in a group that rode every weekend and went on frequent mtb camping trips for about 6 months. Then one evening he came over to fix my bottom bracket, I took him out to dinner to thank him....we have been together ever since (almost three years). We ride together a lot. He is a lot faster than me, in much better shape. We have a deal when he wants to do a training ride, he does not have to wait for me, or I go on my own ride or with other people. On casual group rides, I am usually mid pack, so it is less of an issue. 

He is also a much better mechanic than me, and enjoys it a lot more, so he helps me out a lot there, though I am learning to do much of it on my own. But the eleven bikes in our one bedroom apartment is a little hard to manage. Hopefully we can buy a place in the not too distant future with a designated bike room.


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

My bf and I met at a triathlon four or five years ago. Our first date was a 75 mile road ride ... our second date was on trails. I knew right then it was a match made in heaven. 

We both got sucked into the triathlon thing pretty hard for a few years but are both kind of tired of the road and are getting back to our dirty roots. I LOVE riding with him ... but I like riding on my own too ... it works out well for us.


----------

